# Orang Pendek sighting



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/624...dek-apeman-spotted-by-British-expedition.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Really, JT, ya gotta stop wearing that old gorilla costume when you go camping:googly::jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

It's my friend The Evil Squire in his boxers again


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

kinda late,ive known about this for like a week now


----------

